# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Ретро

## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic

Над умытым росой кирпичом
Клонит горькие грозди калина.
Неизвестно о ком и о чём
На закате грустит мандолина: 
То ли просто в ней звон камыша,
То ли скорбь по недавней утрате.
Всё равно. Потеплела душа,
Подпевая струне на закате. 
И грустя, и скорбя, и любя,
И томясь ожиданьем в разлуке,
Сердце воина слышит тебя
В мимолётном серебряном звуке.  _1942_

----------


## dic

Автор текста (слов): *Винников В.* 
Композитор (музыка):  *Гаррис А.  *  *Песня встречи* 
Сколько капель в море, сколько в небе звёзд,
Столько над землёю песен пронеслось.
Помню песню детства, песню матери родной,
Помню песню сердца в час ночной. 
Но в пути далёком, в грозовом бою
Я тебе, родная, только песенку твою,
Ту, что ты в часы разлуки пела мне сжимая руки,
В радости и в горести пою. 
Я иду по свету с песней на устах,
Возвращусь я с нею в милые места.
Подойду я с этой песней к дому своему,
Старенькую маму обниму. 
Крепко поцелую милую свою,
Сына-шалуна рукой солдатской обниму,
Посажу его на плечи, и в минуты нежной встречи
Песенку любимую спою. 
Кто услышит эту песню, тот забудет грусть и страх,
С ней взовьётся в поднебесье, с ней пробьётся и в горах,
Проплывёт бесстрашно море, по земле пройдёт по всей,
Этой песне будут вторить вдалеке сердца друзей. 
Поведёт она в походы сквозь туманы и ненастья,
Песня славы и свободы, песня дружбы, песня счастья.
Тучи пушечного дыма, с ней пройдёшь ты невредимо,
С этой песней в край родимый ты вернёшься навсегда.
С этой песней в край родимый ты вернёшься навсегда.

----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## Lampada

*Анатолий Соловьяненко*      То не ветер ветку клонит  (русская народная песня) 
То не ветер ветку клонит,
Не дубравушка шумит, -
То моё сердечко стонет,
Как осенний лист, дрожит. 
Извела меня кручина,
Подколодная змея!..
Догорай, моя лучина,
Догорю с тобой и я! 
Не житье мне здесь без милой,
С кем пойду теперь к венцу?
Знать, сулил мне рок с могилой
Обвенчаться молодцу. 
Расступись, земля сырая,
Дай мне, молодцу, покой,
Приюти меня, родная,
В тихой келье гробовой.

----------


## dic

На украинском языке. В первых кадрах за столом, в очках, по-моему,  супруга первого космонавта Ю.Гагарина.

----------


## dic



----------


## dic

''Ходит по полю девчонка'' 
Музыка: М. Фрадкин 
Текст: Н. Рыленков  
Вешним солнцем окроплен,
Прорастает в поле лен.
Ходит по полю девчонка,
Та, в чьи косы я влюблен. 
Та девчонка – егоза,
Золоченые глаза,
Про которую над речкой
С ветром шепчется лоза. 
Я поклон от них принес
Дружной паре русых кос,
Я от всей души желаю,
Чтобы лен скорей пророс. 
Синим утром удивлен,
Зацветает в поле лен,
Ходит по полю девчонка,
Та, в чьи косы я влюблен. 
Ходит вдоль и поперек,
До заката путь далек,
Заглянуть в глаза девчонке
Хочет каждый стебелек. 
На виду окрестных сел
Я в одну все тропки свел
И от всей души желаю,
Чтобы лен скорей зацвел. 
Ярым солнцем опален,
Поспевает в поле лен.
Ходит по полю девчонка,
Та, в чьи косы я влюблен. 
Ветер, что ли, виноват,
Что девичьим думам в лад
Золоченые головки,
Как бубенчики, звенят? 
Кое-что сказать успел
Я девчонке между дел
И от всей души желаю,
Чтобы лен скорей поспел. 
Льются, льются голоса –
Лен на славу удался,
Волокнистый, шелковистый,
Словно девичья коса. 
Слышишь полных чарок звон?
Пей до дна за долгий лен,
За девчонку-сговоренку,
Ту, в чьи косы я влюблен. 
1948

----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## Arskrigicioniec

Шедевр

----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------

